# 2014 Black Gold Pure Series Archery sight



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the pre-orders. Things are looking good for early April.

Hoping to have the video review done this week of it.

Steve


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the orders!

Steve


----------



## fxd2008 (Nov 15, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## johncoats350 (May 5, 2013)

Please send me the discount code. Thanks


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

johncoats350 said:


> Please send me the discount code. Thanks


Pm sent, thanks. 

Steve


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the orders! Things are still looking good for early April shipping.

Steve


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Just a few weeks left until they start shipping!

Steve


----------



## clarkmd120 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Pure Gold 75*



S&S Archery said:


> Just a few weeks left until they start shipping!
> 
> Steve


Steve,
Please send me discount code
Thanks, Marc


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

clarkmd120 said:


> Steve,
> Please send me discount code
> Thanks, Marc


Pm sent Marc, thanks.

Steve


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

Does the pure driven 75 accept a lens kit? Plus pm sent for code... Thx


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Dabo72 said:


> Does the pure driven 75 accept a lens kit? Plus pm sent for code... Thx


Yes they do.

Steve


----------



## swensy77 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Can I get the discount code?*

I was hoping to get the discount code.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

swensy77 said:


> I was hoping to get the discount code.


PM sent. 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## browning1990 (Jul 12, 2013)

What is the weight of a Black Gold Pure Gold 75 Sight with the standard base? And also the weight of one with the 4" dovetail base?

Also could I please get the discount code?


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Standard base and dovetail are just about identical, I don't have a Gold here but the Adrenaline weighs 12oz so the Gold is probably 12.5-13.

Steve


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Lots of sights have shipped out and so far the reviews have been extremely positive.

Steve


----------



## adrian_aka (Dec 18, 2012)

can the black gold pure series sights be orderd in a "BIG DOG" 2" configuration, or will they be in the future?


----------



## browning1990 (Jul 12, 2013)

Steve,

Please send me the discount code.

Thanks, Cade


----------



## toony (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you please advise the discount code... 
Thank you!


----------



## Way right (Aug 2, 2014)

Lease send me the discount code. Thanks!


----------



## Way right (Aug 2, 2014)

*Please


----------



## Ivan3234 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Steve, can you please send me the AT discount code to use at your website? Thanks, Ivan


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the orders. The Pure has been an extremely popular sight this year and for a great reason. 

Steve


----------



## matthewpick (Sep 27, 2014)

Please send me the discount code. Thank you


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

matthewpick said:


> Please send me the discount code. Thank you


PM sent.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Bonesaw23 (Dec 5, 2014)

Could I please have the discount code also


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Bonesaw23 said:


> Could I please have the discount code also


Sent, thanks.

Steve


----------



## cpprhd1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Pm sent.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

cpprhd1 said:


> Pm sent.


Returned, thanks!


----------



## EddieD (Feb 25, 2007)

Please send the discount c8de thanks


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

EddieD said:


> Please send the discount c8de thanks


Thanks


----------



## XiCiX (Feb 25, 2015)

*Discount code*

Can I get a discount code?

Thanks
Jon


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

XiCiX said:


> Can I get a discount code?
> 
> Thanks
> Jon


You got it.


----------



## gert26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Discount code please. Just ordered new bow and buying everything new


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

gert26 said:


> Discount code please. Just ordered new bow and buying everything new


Sending now, thanks


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 1, 2013)

Can someone point out the difference in the pure adrenaline and the pure gold?


----------



## S&S Archery rob (Nov 2, 2015)

1gr8bldr said:


> Can someone point out the difference in the pure adrenaline and the pure gold?


I just got done writing up a review on the new 2016 Pure Gold. I'll post a link to the review here later today. 

The only difference in the Pure Adrenaline and the Pure Gold is the micro adjust pins. They allow you to make very small changes in your pin setup. It can be frustrating when you want to make tiny change in your pin location, and then way over shoot it. The Adrenaline pins are adjusted via tiny wheels. Each pin has its own wheel that moves the pin up or down. There is a downside to this, as it can add some noise or vibration to your shot if you dont keep the wheels tight against the tension of your locked down pin. I explain it in my review. In my opinion unless you make changes regularly in your pins, i would go with the Adrenaline.


----------



## btmonnat (Aug 1, 2007)

I would like to replace my HHA with a Pure Driven after reading such good reviews. Is there still a promo code? I assume I can still buy 1 at sandsarchery


----------



## S&S Archery rob (Nov 2, 2015)

btmonnat said:


> I would like to replace my HHA with a Pure Driven after reading such good reviews. Is there still a promo code? I assume I can still buy 1 at sandsarchery


PM me, and I'll get you a code


----------



## Blacktail 8541 (Jul 16, 2013)

Do you still offer the discount to AT members? PM sent


----------

